# partners.webmasterplan



## UTDARKCTF (21. Februar 2008)

Hi,
Ich hab öfters das Problem beim Surfen mit dem IE das Verlinkungen aus Foren oder Suchseiten zu Ebay nicht mehr funktionieren . In dem Fall sitzt vor dem eigentlichen Link noch
partners.webmasterplan.com davor , entfernt man dieses geht der Link.
Was hat es damit auf sich bzw wie kann man das umgehen ?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

UTDARKCTF am 21.02.2008 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> Ich hab öfters das Problem beim Surfen mit dem IE das Verlinkungen aus Foren oder Suchseiten zu Ebay nicht mehr funktionieren . In dem Fall sitzt vor dem eigentlichen Link noch
> partners.webmasterplan.com davor , entfernt man dieses geht der Link.
> Was hat es damit auf sich bzw wie kann man das umgehen ?



wie meinst du das? wenn du einen link erstellst? wenn du ihn in die adresszeile kopierst? oder wie jetzt?


könnte ne adware sein, lass mal antivir, spybot und adaware drüberlaufen.


----------



## UTDARKCTF (21. Februar 2008)

Herbboy am 21.02.2008 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> UTDARKCTF am 21.02.2008 16:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damit meine ich z.b. Ebay Links in Forenbeiträgen .
Kein Virus oder ähnliches.
Wenn man auf Webmasterplan.com geht steht da das :


> Liebe Besucherin,
> Lieber Besucher,
> 
> dieses Angebot wurde ersatzlos eingestellt.
> ...


Ich hab aber kein Plan was das ist !?


----------



## McDrake (21. Februar 2008)

UTDARKCTF am 21.02.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meine ich z.b. Ebay Links in Forenbeiträgen .
> Kein Virus oder ähnliches.


Würd aber schon auf sowas tippen


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2008)

UTDARKCTF am 21.02.2008 16:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Damit meine ich z.b. Ebay Links in Forenbeiträgen .


 hast du mal einen thread, in dem so ein beitrag steht?

wenn das bei mir dann nicht so ist: es kann eben trotzdem adware sein, adware ist ja kein virus, sondern "nur" unbemerkt bei installierte werbetools, und eine vorgeschaltete website ist natürlich ne unerwünschte werbung. es könnte sein, dass irgendeine adware dir diesen link unterjubelt.


----------



## skicu (21. Februar 2008)

War webmasterplan nicht mal clickcounter / kontextwerbungverticker?
Aber du solltest deinen PC wirklich mal ordentlich durchchecken, wenn du das in mehreren Foren hast.


----------

